# New Lathe



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

OK I got a new lathe also, 
Its form Grizzly G0462 Model not to sure after reading some of the reviews now that its ordered and to arrive around the 23rd
it was on sale for 475.00 and free shipping, (Ill let you know what I think when it gets here) ordered the round chuck as well with gimbal sticks or (tommy bars) ,also got the chuck Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog as was suggested by Bernie on another thread.
And lots of books and DVDs from amazon along with calipers inside and out and a center finder and of course some stuff form pen state ind, enough to keep me busy for some time to come. 
I think I may have spent more on the accessories then on the lathe its self, that's always the case, Thank the big guy upstairs I have lots of wood to turn,:yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rick,

Congrats on the new lathe and accessories. We may have to hog tie that Bernie fella and stick him in the corner somewhere, he has about converted this into a turning forum rather than a router forum :lol::jester:

Be sure to upload us some pictures when you get it in and set up.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new lathe. Yep you will find out that the lathe is the cheap part. 

Yea Yea Yea Bob. Oh yea I do have a router somewhere. Oh yea in the corner under the bench.:sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new lathe. We will be looking for some nice projects soon. :laugh:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Congratulations on the new Lathe! Looking forward to seeing what you "turn" out


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

OK lathe showed up today via Fed-ex freight 
was packard very nicely and setup was a breeze. I'm not sure what the poor reviews were all about? this is a very nice machine. starts up smooth and is very quiet with lots of power to spare. both centers lined up right out of the box after I learn more on how to turn things I will know better as to what good or not but for now its great, 
here are some photos,


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That's a nice looking tool, Rick! Enjoy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That's a great looking lathe Rick. I see you went right at it and got some chips on it already. I sure hope you had some help getting it uncrated and set up, that's a heavy looking chunk of metal.

Can't wait to see what you sork on.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sure makes mine look puny! LOL.. Very nice!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a great looking lathe. One thing I would suggest is get rid of the articulating tool rest. Take the tool rest off then the arm off and put the tool rest directly in the banjo. You want it to be solid when turning and I have found they are a bit flimsy when turn big stuff. My brother has that lathe and IMHO that is a weak spot. Other than that the lathe is a nice machine and looks like you have already had some fun on it. Just my $1.298.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats a mighty nice new toy !


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

What is an articulated tool rest? New to turning but learning.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

this lathe is a dead ringer for my Craftex lathe I bought from Busy Bee tools in toronto.
Mine is a chinese knockoff from some American design.
However, it's an excellent lathe and performs well. You will soon want a better live center and more versatile chuck. I bought both from Oneway and they are excellent. (and didn't break the bank!)


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

the articulated tool rest is an extension to the banjo. You don't really need it unless you are turning a big bowl and need some extra length to get your tool rest farther out.
Most of the time you don't need it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome Ron*



rweerstra said:


> What is an articulated tool rest? New to turning but learning.


Welcome to the RouterForums Ron. Thanks for joining.


----------

